# Quality leashes and other tools :)



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

As suggested by Sunflowers.. I decided to share some of the links to good quality leashes we use. I found these in Germany when I was stationed there and took me years to find them online when I moved. 

Leather and Nylon adjustable leashes (only ones we will ever use for every day activities)

Nylon: adjustable Nylon Leash - www.Dog-Shop.org

Leather: adjustable Leash Hunter SPECIAL EDITION - www.Dog-Shop.org

Please feel free to add any quality products you have found in this thread, might be a great place for people to look when they need a good tool!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm not sure this information would be of any use to you because it is located in Serbia, but I'm using custom made equipment made by Gallus . Take a look, my Brick is on the cover photo 

She is making some of the most durable custom made dog equipment, tested by some top athlete dogs from Netherlands, and police and military dogs from Serbia. 

My favorite sets


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh those are wonderful! I wonder if they would ship to the states?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

SuperGrip leashes, custom made, at K9Noz.

I now reach for that leash 100% of the time.

SuperGrip


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

wyoung2153 said:


> Oh those are wonderful! I wonder if they would ship to the states?


She speaks English, you can ask her (message her on FB page) if there is possibility, I'm really not sure how it works because of customs.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I love deantylerproducts.com. - sometimes amazon has same items better price. There was website posted on this forum yesterday that I checked out fordogtrainers.com. Better prices. Looks like has similar items as dean&tyler. Looking forward to checking out the sites. I had just ordered a new collar and leash two days ago but still are looking for something for out little chi. Brick looks fantastic in his yellow collar! Always loved that yellow harness on him!!!!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Black Kali said:


> She speaks English, you can ask her (message her on FB page) if there is possibility, I'm really not sure how it works because of customs.


 Awesome! When I go shopping for new ones I will have to inquire! thanks for sharing!



Jenny720 said:


> I love deantylerproducts.com. - sometimes amazon has same items better price. There was website posted on this forum yesterday that I checked out fordogtrainers.com. Better prices. Looks like has similar items as dean&tyler. Looking forward to checking out the sites. I had just ordered a new collar and leash two days ago but still are looking for something for out little chi. Brick looks fantastic in his yellow collar! Always loved that yellow harness on him!!!!


Thanks!! I am going to have to check these out too! I need to try a new color with Titan. I have stuck with Black for so long I am scared to venture!


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Hogan's Custom Leather 

www.*hoganleather*.com


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hoby, those look great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Has anyone found any good / attractive prong collar covers?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

You know, a friend of mine had one... I will have to ask her and post the link..


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

wyoung2153 said:


> You know, a friend of mine had one... I will have to ask her and post the link..



That would be great! 
The only place I've been able to find them is at dog shows in the states, and I'm not going to one any time soon. I've found a couple links but I don't really like the ones I've found.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

bob_barker, I am sorry I have taken so long.. things went a little nuts here, but I wasn't able to find the ones I was thinking about. I'll keep looking.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Magwart, hope you don't mind, I stole these from another thread to add here  



Magwart said:


> OP, take a look at Dogsupplies.com for your collars, toys, and leash -- they sell very close to wholesale.
> 
> 6' leather leash - 17.99: Burgundy Latigo Leather Premium Dog Lead - DogSupplies.com (leather will last for years, and it won't tear up your hands)
> 
> ...


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

A great travel crate company specific to models of cars.. courtesy of Yuriy:

Dog Cages | Dog Cage | Dog Crates - TransK9

And gunner Kennels courtesy of Biznitch15:

http://www.gunnerkennels.com


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

I use adjustable "amish-made" leather leashes from the seller bflf on eBay.

I had one of these, the metal clip broke on it, and I purchased two more. When new, the leather is rather rough, but it "breaks in" nicely over a week or two of use and becomes soft and supple. 

Link to actual leash.

I'm also a big fan of RuffWear products.

I have their:

- Chain Reaction Collar (on my second one, first one rusted within hours of being exposed to salt water)
- K-9 Float Coat Life Jacket
- Palisades Pack
- Sun Shower Rain Jacket

... all are great products.

For e-collar training, I think the Educator ET-800TS "Dual Receiver" model is the best thing you can buy (and the only collar really worth buying, IMO).

Costco usually carries awesome, large dog beds for $30-40. No sense in paying hundreds of $$ for the same thing at pet stores.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you for sharing!! I like a central location for good tools.. so I have been slowly acquiring links and info from others, lol.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

And of course, no house is complete without a GSD Key Hook on your wall.

Keys go on hook 1, leash on hook 2, collars on hook 3.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

For brushing dogs out, a Furminator is a must. Consider the vacuum accessory, too (haven't tried it myself).


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

on Amazon.





 is the best I've found (I tried four or five), and the cheapest, too. I've made modifications to mine (additional secure/tighten points). Combine it with these 



 covers.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Canvasback USA makes cargo liners specific to your car. They made me a custom one with the changes/additions I requested. Very happy.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

yuriy said:


> And of course, no house is complete without a GSD Key Hook on your wall.
> 
> Keys go on hook 1, leash on hook 2, collars on hook 3.


I NEED this. LOL. My house is now not complete!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

yuriy said:


> For brushing dogs out, a Furminator is a must. Consider the vacuum accessory, too (haven't tried it myself).



I prefer the rake over the furminator myself! It gets all that dead understuff without breaking any topcoat.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

wyoung2153 said:


> bob_barker, I am sorry I have taken so long.. things went a little nuts here, but I wasn't able to find the ones I was thinking about. I'll keep looking.



That's ok! 
I've still been looking around. 
They are hard to find


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

And for beta biothane leads..........

index


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Steve Strom said:


> I'd get better leashes and collars too:
> 
> https://www.allk-9.com/leashes-amp-tabs-leather-c-22_25.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve Strom for the steal


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> And for beta biothane leads..........
> 
> index


Just saw this Nancy, thank you! I have never heard of biothane.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

My favorite store.

http://www.k9dynamics.com/


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Saphire, those look awesome!!! I will be losing some money there for sure, lol!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Bonus for US residents ! This is a Canadian on-line shop
K-9 Dynamics - provided by Saphire.

That means that the exchange rate is greatly to your advantage -- maybe as much as 25% ? 
Today's rate currencies
1 USD = *1.31473* CAD

yikes - that's a big difference between our currencies -- all to your benefit


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

wyoung2153 said:


> Just saw this Nancy, thank you! I have never heard of biothane.



I love the biothane leashes and it is what I use all the time now. I like when I have a dog dragging a leash that they don't collect sand/dirt/snow because it will just shake off. I get them at K9 Tactical/Full Grip Gear out of Sacramento because I can get pretty colors! Haha. That and they are close to my trainers place. 

I also like where Steve got his stuff - he recommended a harness from there and it shipped fast.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Good to know! Does the store in Sacramento ship?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

wyoung2153 said:


> Good to know! Does the store in Sacramento ship?



They sure do! Their fullgripgear site is down for construction but here is the link to the synthetic leads from their other site:

http://www.k9tacticalgear.com/#!synthetic-leads/c24ww

They are a nice small business and work out of the house.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Awesome! Thank you!!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I love the old fashion leather leashes. The one I have was custom made. It's made of thick soft 1" wide leather with an oversize brass swivel clip and an oversize handle loop (to fit winter gloves & mittens). 

I have a friend that has owned a shoe repair shop for decades. He will be making my next leash when I need one. I like the leather because it doesn't cut into my hand and they don't seem to get tripped up in them like the lighter weight leash materials.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Stonevintage said:


> I love the old fashion leather leashes. The one I have was custom made. It's made of thick soft 1" wide leather with an oversize brass swivel clip and an oversize handle loop (to fit winter gloves & mittens).
> 
> I have a friend that has owned a shoe repair shop for decades. He will be making my next leash when I need one. I like the leather because it doesn't cut into my hand and they don't seem to get tripped up in them like the lighter weight leash materials.


I've always wondered about leather.. how does it fair in the rainy seasons?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

My favorite leather products come from this guy. K9 Tactical Gear - Police Dog Equipment


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

wyoung2153 said:


> I've always wondered about leather.. how does it fair in the rainy seasons?


It's fine. If you think of horse harness leather, you treat it the same way. You can put "snow coat" on it or mink oil and it will repel moisture. Good old fashioned saddle soap in the tin to clean it. I use this on my leather backpacks too. It does turn the leather a darker color but it is a really nice rich patina.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

carmspack said:


> Bonus for US residents ! This is a Canadian on-line shop
> K-9 Dynamics - provided by Saphire.
> 
> That means that the exchange rate is greatly to your advantage -- maybe as much as 25% ?
> ...


Just bought a new Biothane 6' leash and 20 ft lunge lead from him. I find the prices great, even better if you U.S


----------

